# I'd like to make an announcement!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

As of today, 25th Nov 2010 I shall not be buying anymore detailing stuff until March 2011! That is my aim, I will resist! :doublesho

Pls note, I am out of snow foam so need to buy some off my Autosmart rep, and I really need some wheel woolies for the vee's newly painted alloys  I've wanted them for weeks but no stock!

So, let the fun begin! 


:lol:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

January Sales will break you! lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol, ha ha we'll see!


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

haha, il give you two weeks 
im the same though, STOP SPENDING!!!!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

:wave::lol:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I told myself this last week, then Ron from Motorgeek announced that all DP products were bogof, so I bought some wax (which I don't need), some clay with free wolfgang lube (which I don't need) and some gel wheel cleaner (which I don't need).

It's an addiction that only gets worse


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Impossible :wall:
:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Not a chance Dawn.............. 

Shall we set a book up for how long it will take you :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha no chance dawn. I hear you're buying some g101 from your rep too _(albeit on my behalf!)_


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Even if you do succeed, I'm sure you have enough stuff to tide you over...I've seen pictures of your collection


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

why not try some of the products you have brought and not used in that time


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Good luck with that... :devil:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I thougth this was going to be a "i'm pregnant" or "I am getitng married" post!!!

Not that you are not going to buy any cleaning stuff! LOL


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

haha, best of luck! Im trying to resist on numerous things that I want yet dont need


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

give it a week i bet your name appears in the sales section lol. and not on your own threads. the urge to buy stuff is too strong.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha speaking of this dawn,I sent moolah your way this morning  then I spent another load with david. After I said this a month ago! It won't last... you told me that


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I thougth this was going to be a "i'm pregnant" or "I am getitng married" post!!!


Me too - I was ready with the Congratulations :argie::argie:

But doing cold turkey, that's a different matter entirely. Good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like Mrs magpieV6 has hacked into his account


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck :thumb:
I made that my ney years resolution and have stuck to it


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

So that's why you were buying all China's stock of foam applicators!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

More chance of me selling my bottle of BTBM:lol:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

chisai said:


> Looks like Mrs magpieV6 has hacked into his account


Didn't realise Dawn was a full blown rug muncher :lol::lol:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

No chance, you're female, you're wired to spend money :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol you guys! I have all I need & I intend on using/trying everything I have! & Magg's, the g101 is for you yer bugger! ha ha

I will be strong!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> As of today, 25th Nov 2010 I shall not be buying anymore detailing stuff until March 2011! That is my aim, I will resist! :doublesho
> 
> Pls note, I am out of snow foam so need to buy some off my Autosmart rep, and *I really need some wheel woolies* for the vee's newly painted alloys  I've wanted them for weeks but no stock!
> 
> ...


I have a brand new set in the conservatory !

100,000k & they are yours :lol:

Baz


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

David said:


>


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Right, thats it! I feel like I will fail come very soon! I shouldn't have looked in Dodo juices's section! Dam you Dom & PJ! Me wants all of part 2!!! Go looky, sooo nice!!  Can I really hold out until March though?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes you can!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

but they're so shiny & new looking!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

is all about sell sell sell for me  got to flog loooooads!!

just got my gtech order, and i now think i have everything i would ever need!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

expensive to though


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Until the next time that is  I said that and then spanked £300 this month on cleaning stuff  not that I can now, got excess to pay and christmas presents to buy


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> and i now think i have everything i would ever need!


how many times have you said that :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

let me go count how many for sale threads ive started, thats how many times ive said it  :lol:

**edit, hmmm, 84 :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

IIRC, the last time you did this, you went and spent all the money in your paypal from sale threads on a large amount of zaino?? :wave::lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmm, that is also correct :lol:


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

If you were to get the new Dodo stuff as a christmas present.. it wouldn't count right?
Now just give Mr.V6 the hint


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> let me go count how many for sale threads ive started, thats how many times ive said it  :lol:
> 
> **edit, hmmm, 84 :lol:


Dude you've got more for sale threads than I've got posts ! :lol:

Yes G|tehniq is expensive but well worth the ££'s


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Got some HD wax for sale if you're tempted


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

David said:


>


COOL STORY, SIS would have been better.

4/10 :lol:

ps good luck, although you could easily sell me that activator.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Good luck, think youll have crumbled by the new year, nice to see everyone has so much faith in you!!lol


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

It's hard to stop. I'd say giving up cigarettes is even easier!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

*cough*?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooo failed!!!!!!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually, i haven't payed for that item yet as i've exceeded my pp limit! But Cuey put me on the list anyway!  Its more of a tool btw!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, so I own up! I have failed! Made an order with Waximo today! I couldn't resist any longer. I think I did very well though!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tut tut tut


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Dawn, you are SOOOOOOOO weak!! 

Go stand in the corner.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

how about each time u buy a product we remove a part from the vee? shall we start with the seats??


----------



## SimonRob (Jan 28, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Ok, so I own up! I have failed! Made an order with Waximo today! I couldn't resist any longer. I think I did very well though!


Oh hello fellow cs member


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

-tom- said:


> how about each time u buy a product we remove a part from the vee? shall we start with the seats??


wheel bolts


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

FYI ive still not bought anything  im doing well


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have not bought anything detailing wise for a good few months now.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, i couldn't resist any longer!!!! 

& any one touches Betty will get a fork stuck in their paw!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

That was quite funny, I saw your order list thread then spotted this straight after, there's no shame to be had with gifts that bring such joy.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> lol, i couldn't resist any longer!!!!
> 
> & any one touches Betty will get a fork stuck in their paw!


sounds like fighting talk to me.... :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Im ready! gggrrrrr

;p


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Im ready! gggrrrrr
> 
> ;p


that sounds more kinky than any think :lol::lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i did try,

but bought myself more in the past week than what i ever have!

should really stop


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Jordan said:


> i did try,
> 
> but bought myself more in the past week than what i ever have!
> 
> should really stop


ive had a very similar week jordan :lol:


----------

